# Battery Reversal In F300



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

What is the most likely outcome of this screw up. Is there a diode to protect the movement? Thanks


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

johndozier said:


> What is the most likely outcome of this screw up. Is there a diode to protect the movement? Thanks


Shouldn't have caused any damage...have you tried putting it back in the right way?

Keith


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> johndozier said:
> 
> 
> > What is the most likely outcome of this screw up. Is there a diode to protect the movement? Thanks
> ...


 That is for tomorrow. Did not want to do any more damage before checking with the experts. Thanks Keith you are the font of all knowledge electronic and a real Godsend.


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

And now the end of the saga. I bought two "Cone" f300s on the bay at bargain prices. Both were advertised 'AS IS", but were acquired at bargain prices ( less than $150 each) One arrrived with no battery and the other with battery reversed. One also had a buggered upper contact. Today I inserted new batteries with proper polarity fixed the contact and both came up immediately. Now we know how they built them forty years ago. BTW one had the original 1125 bracelet in excellent condition and both will polish (or brush) up well. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done


----------



## bigpipe (Jun 18, 2009)

this is the reason why we say to have similar batteries of similar age, but these became dissimilar to each other enough so that it makes it seem like they are different batteries altogether. a bad cell may be present in one of them so you may need another battery and will it match, who knows?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I hope you are more careful with your girlfriend :tongue2:


----------

